# Sudden change and now no eating/drinking



## Cris4510 (Oct 30, 2018)

My 14 year old Prince seems to be on the brink today. He has bad arthritis but otherwise has been great, and had perfect blood tests every six months, His next senior visit was to be in April.

Over the last week he pooped in the house three times. Each time he went outside to go, and I saw him in the position, but each time he walked inside and the pieces just dropped as he walked. Otherwise his normal self. I read through these forums and wasn't overly concerned, as he does have bad hips, and is old, etc. We just decided to clean it up without saying anything.

Last night I came home to feed him and let him out before I had to run back out. He gobbled his food as usual, and ran outside happily. All seemed well. I got home near midnight last night and he looked like he had aged five years. Wobbly, unsure, refused a treat.

He slept 12 hours and I finally decided to roust him out. He couldn't stand at first, but then managed to go out to pee. He came in, pooped on the floor, and fell down. He drank a ton of water but would not eat anything. He just seemed to get worse so we went to the emergency vet. He drank more water there. They did a full body exam which revealed he does have a lot of pain spots in his spine, but also the blood tests now indicate cancer.

We had been there three hours, so we decided not to put him through any more testing just then, as most important was to get him moving and eating. They gave him a Buprenex shot and sent me home with appetite stimulant liquid. He has refused any more water, and still no food. Maybe that's the shot. I am praying he gets up tomorrow.

Is this weird? Normal? I don't understand how he went from his normal self to what might be the end with the snap of a finger??? The vet didn't seem to think it was all that strange but I do.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Prince isn't doing too well, his symptoms do sound typical of a dog his age. I went through similar with my old boy. I hope that he rallies round and that he starts to eat and drink a little more. It's so hard to see them decline, but I hope you have some more treasured time together.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

So sorry for the big Prince, aka King.Any ultrasound ???Especially on the abdominal area?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Prince, I would make an appt with your Vet to have him checked as soon as possible. 

If he is worse or needs immediate attention, take him to an E Vet.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please, please, please get on the phone with your vet ASAP and talk about pain management for your boy. Please think about how you would want to spend your end of life chapter - most Goldens live for meal time, even in their latest years when they may not want to do much else. If your dog is feeling so badly that he won't eat or drink it is a major sign that he needs help from you. Quality of life at this point is everything. Don't quit pressing your vet to make sure Prince's last days are pain free.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Cant agree more then what's already been said. The fact that they aren't eating multiple meals is a sure sign of pain and not doing so well. I always say, for as much as they rely on us for everything, food, water, love, shelter, general care, they rely on us to make the right decisions for them, including the hardest one of all.


----------



## Cris4510 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you all. This morning he got up on his own to walk and get a drink, though we had to help him get outside to pee. Tail wagging, alert. I think the Buprenex shot had him down pretty hard last night, and now it's worn off. He ate a lot, drank, is interested in what's going on around him, but is still having trouble standing up and walking. I went to the cancer forum last night and this morning and I guess the seemingly sudden onset is not unusual after all. We'll be in to his regular vet in the morning to see what they say, and get some images of his chest and belly. We have his Gabapentin here which we can give him now that he is eating, and the vet yesterday didn't have any better options (we have tried Tramadol before with no result). I'm not going to let him remain in pain or live without dignity.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts to you and your boy.


----------



## Cris4510 (Oct 30, 2018)

We've been to his regular vet this morning, new round of blood tests, series of x-rays. It's a 9cm tumor in his spleen. After everything I read over the weekend, it wasn't unexpected. Both vets recommended against surgery due to his age and physical condition (disc disease, arthritis). He has been sooo much better today, walking just fine, back to kibble, and we'll be doing steroids and Gabapentin until he shows us it's time. I'm just so happy he's not miserable anymore, and we have a little time. This weekend I thought we didn't have any at all.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a sweet sugar face boy. Treasure your days and spoil him as much as you can. I'm glad he's feeling better and sorry for the diagnosis.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I’m sorry for Prince’s diagnosis. Enjoy every moment of every day! Each day is a gift.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cmiller4510 said:


> We've been to his regular vet this morning, new round of blood tests, series of x-rays. It's a 9cm tumor in his spleen. After everything I read over the weekend, it wasn't unexpected. Both vets recommended against surgery due to his age and physical condition (disc disease, arthritis). He has been sooo much better today, walking just fine, back to kibble, and we'll be doing steroids and Gabapentin until he shows us it's time. I'm just so happy he's not miserable anymore, and we have a little time. This weekend I thought we didn't have any at all.


He's beautiful. 

Good to hear he's doing better, I know you'll enjoy every second with him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for his diagnosis. Spoil him rotten! We never have them long enough..


----------



## Cris4510 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi all, here we are at 4/16 and Prince has done great on steroids (16mg twice a day). A couple pee accidents due to increased thirst but that's it. Yesterday I noticed his collar was loose so we weighed him and he is down from 74 to 67 in 14 days. He was at the right weight at 74. I texted his vet, who has been super-available on text but no answer yet tonight. Is this from the steroid or the cancer? Do we fight it with extra food? I read about giving specifically extra fats. 

I know the steroid is essentially a band-aid and we are grateful for each extra day we have gotten from it, but he seems to feel good and he eats as voraciously as ever so I don't think we should be letting him lose all this weight. Any advice? Or should I move the thread to the cancer threads?


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Oh no, I'm very sorry to hear that. Steroids should increase his appetite  It is probably the cancer that's causing him to lose weight. I am hoping for the best days for you and Prince.


----------



## Cris4510 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks. He has definitely been eating as much if not more than usual, as we've been pretty carefree with snacks since the diagnosis . We'll just amp up fats, I guess. I can make some nice beef gravy for his kibble, he always likes that.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My 12 yr 3 mth old Irish Setter was diagnosed with bone cancer back in '95. He was limping on Friday and we thought it was his arthritis. Monday was dragging that back leg. Bone cancer in knee. Was such an aggressive form the vet said that with tin a week he would not be able to get up, not eat. Well, I took him wade fishing in the bay with me every day as he loved to go there and pester crabs in shallow water, get after shore birds, swim, etc. Also, we let him as much beloved melon and veggies as he wanted, and he got dessert night, same as us. I made him banana split, strawberry shortcake just like ours. And somehow we turned that few days into 10 full weeks. He had developed a "bunny hop" so he could actually run. I took him every single, even one day when it ws raining. I cherish each day extra that we had with him.


Jan. 2017 our Great Pyrenees was diagnosed with liver disease and given 6 months top. I started cooking his food and we had him 23 months and up unitl the last week, he wanted his daily walks, to chase squirrels out of our yard, greet anyone who came to the door. He was 11 1/2 when he told us it was time to leave us. We treasure every minute we had extra with this wondeful dogs and I know you ar doing the same.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

The weight loss is definitely the cancer. We went thru this with our second boy. As long as he's happy, just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Cris Dobbs Miller said:


> Thanks. He has definitely been eating as much if not more than usual, as we've been pretty carefree with snacks since the diagnosis . We'll just amp up fats, I guess. I can make some nice beef gravy for his kibble, he always likes that.


You should look up Artemisinin. It's from sweet worm wood root. It attacks high iron cells, which masses are made up of. It attack his iron cells and leaves normal cells alone. I did a bunch of research on this when my last golden, Kira, had a MCT (mammary tumor) that was about a baseball in size and had spread to her lungs. I got the Artemisinin and did 14 days on and 4 days off and on the of days I fed iron rich foods and a small iron supplement and back on the Artemisinin. U of Penn gave her about 3 months. After 3 months we checked her again and the nodules in her lungs reduced in size by roughly 65% and the mammary mass reduced but 30%. The truck is to keep them from growing and if possible reduce the size. Kira like 18 months from the original 3 month diagnosis.

You can look uo the Artemisinin and find a ton on it. There are lots grade options it there. I got mine from http://www.holleypharma.com/Artemisinin.html

This is used often to treat malaria as the parasite is high in iron and has been used for a number of mass cell cancers in people.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> You should look up Artemisinin. It's from sweet worm wood root. It attacks high iron cells, which masses are made up of. It attack his iron cells and leaves normal cells alone. I did a bunch of research on this when my last golden, Kira, had a MCT (mammary tumor) that was about a baseball in size and had spread to her lungs. I got the Artemisinin and did 14 days on and 4 days off and on the of days I fed iron rich foods and a small iron supplement and back on the Artemisinin. U of Penn gave her about 3 months. After 3 months we checked her again and the nodules in her lungs reduced in size by roughly 65% and the mammary mass reduced but 30%. The truck is to keep them from growing and if possible reduce the size. Kira like 18 months from the original 3 month diagnosis.
> 
> You can look uo the Artemisinin and find a ton on it. There are lots grade options it there. I got mine from Artemisinin
> 
> This is used often to treat malaria as the parasite is high in iron and has been used for a number of mass cell cancers in people.


I am not good with comforting words. I can only be grateful to you looking for ways to extend Prince's life . One of my girl is also on Artemisinin besides being on Keto diet. (grade 2) And so glad found someone on the forum who is pro Artemisinin. She has been using it since May 2017 which is about 2 years


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Peri29 said:


> I am not good with comforting words. I can only be grateful to you looking for ways to extend Prince's life . One of my girl is also on Artemisinin besides being on Keto diet. (grade 2) And so glad found someone on the forum who is pro Artemisinin. She has been using it since May 2017 which is about 2 years


I'm glad it is helping your dog. I will do anything that will make my dogs live a quality life. The instant I know my dogs aren't doing well and quality of life is not good and impacting them, that is when I make the call. My dog didn't even know she was sick. So what I can do to extend that I will do. 

With that said anything I can offer to help others with their dogs I will offer. The more information people have the better the decisions people can make.

I'm also glad others know about the Artemisinin. No one has ever heard of it before when I've talked about this. My vet isn't a holistic vet, but very progressive. She was the head surgeon at a high end vet and started her own practice a year ago, but when discussing the Artemisinin. She took a few days to look into it and thought it was an interesting possibility. So I'm glad I have a vet that isn't a bit stuffy and too rigid in their thinking. I wish more vets were like this


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I'm glad it is helping your dog. I will do anything that will make my dogs live a quality life. The instant I know my dogs aren't doing well and quality of life is not good and impacting them, that is when I make the call. My dog didn't even know she was sick. So what I can do to extend that I will do.
> 
> With that said anything I can offer to help others with their dogs I will offer. The more information people have the better the decisions people can make.
> 
> I'm also glad others know about the Artemisinin. No one has ever heard of it before when I've talked about this. My vet isn't a holistic vet, but very progressive. She was the head surgeon at a high end vet and started her own practice a year ago, but when discussing the Artemisinin. She took a few days to look into it and thought it was an interesting possibility. So I'm glad I have a vet that isn't a bit stuffy and too rigid in their thinking. I wish more vets were like this


I totally agree with you. I stick to both classic & holistic vet treatments as much as possible to extend their lives in the best way possible. I heard of Artemisinin also a couple of years ago in Switzerland.Even holistic vets, they differ in idea & practices. So, most of the time I'm really getting confused which protocol to follow or not. Since I want to know what I am doing, I decided to study also holistic veterinary. Am I going to be a vet ? No. But, at least I want to have a better idea what I'm offering to my dogs on their plate. It's tooo much responsibility


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

It's best to be as educated as much as possible. That way you will have a better knowledge to ask questions of your vet. Plus it keeps you vet in their toes!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> It's best to be as educated as much as possible. That way you will have a better knowledge to ask questions of your vet. Plus it keeps you vet in their toes!


That's for sure. Some vets don't like it. However, my children have only 1 life. And imagine the responsibility of my rescue dogs. I am sure I have done so many mistakes and accepted wrong treatments taking each vet's diagnosis as bible. They have a very difficult job. We expect too much from them. They cannot know everything. However, they should not either pretend. And I always stick to the vet which does not claim to be the best but who is wise and open minded enough to think throughly, discuss all options with the dog's owner and if necessary forward to another vet. As Bertrand Russel said "_ The whole problem with the world is that fools and fanatics are always so certain of themselves, but wiser people so full of doubts."_


----------

